# My newest project!- Updated



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Ive been blessed to be working alot lately plus this is what I took on in the cat department! They are living in my air conditioned garage. Im blessed to have friends helping me with this or Id be overwhelmed! It made it into the local newpaper too. 

These guys wandered up to a business and a kind gentleman took them in but didnt have money for the surgery. Theyve been this way for 3 years. He is now in the process of trying to hang on to his business but its not looking good. This is why we accepted the cats. Normally our mission is TNR. The man in the picture, my neighbor, spends several hours a day socializing Lavern, Shirley, & White Soxs to them to get them ready for new people. Hes like a cat whisperer, with the progress he has made with them already!!!

Please note I dont want anyone to send money. Its not the reason I posted it. Im confident well be able to raise the fund. Were almost half way there. But I would request everyone send their prayers and good energy to help these guys find a perfect forever home!

http://www.gvnews.com/articles/2009/06/05/news/79talk603.txt


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

*Re: My newest project!*

How wonderful of you and everyone else involved to take these kitties in and care for them. I hope you raise the money soon and they have a full recovery.

Paws and fingers crossed here and good thoughts being sent your way.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: My newest project!*

Bless their hearts! And bless you, Merry. You have been an angel to so many needy cats!  I hope they get wonderful, caring homes.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: My newest project!*

Good news. We’ve raised all the money we need to cover the surgery ..Plus more. 

So I moved the extra over to cover surgery for a month old kitten brought to us. She was part of 4-kitten litter. She got her foot caught in a lawn mower the vet thinks~ by the way it was mangled. We had to keep her on pain meds for a week to put some more weight on before the surgery. Our super fantastic woman vet, Dr.Lefebvre, did the intricate surgery to remove its leg and the kitten survived. She’s now running around and happy as a clam looking for a new home. The foster mom named her Tippy.

I took in Lavern and Shirley and Dr Lefebvre removed the eyes and they are doing well. White Soxs had her surgery two days ago and she is doing well. She has about 30 stitches in her eyes. Dr Ashton said it took her 4 hours to do the surgery. We are blessed to have such skilled vets here. One more left to do. Mougley. He will stay with the gentleman who rescued him since he is pretty unsocialized. He only trusts the man.

Were floating on cloud 9 with being able to do this for the kitties. If everyone would pray for forever homes for them Id be grateful.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: My newest project!*

My prayers are with them, Merry! I'm so glad you were able to help them.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

I wanted to find this thread to add a book title to it:

_Homer's Odyssey: A Fearless Feline Tale or How I Learned About Love and Life with a Blind Wonder Cat_
by Gwen Cooper

An amazing book and I immediately thought of you and your fosters...I'm about half way through it and am enjoying it thoroughly. If anyone encounters a blind kitty, I would recommend reading this book as Homer is amazing and lives his life *very* fully.


----------

